# pas d'abonnement et mauvais positionnement



## Romuald (6 Juin 2014)

Bonsoir,

Un bug remonté lors de la précédente enquète et qui perdure toujours, en ce qui me concerne sur 'et avec google...' mais il y en avait d'autre.

- pas d'abonnement : bien que participant, je ne reçois pas de notifications. J'en conclue que je n'y suis pas abonné. Je n'ai pas forcé l'abonnement pour vous permettre d'investiguer.
- mauvais positionnement : au lieu de me retrouver sur le premier message non lu je me retrouve en bas de dernière page (tout en bas, sous le bloc 'réponse rapide', dans le copyright sur fond orange)


----------



## Toximityx (7 Juin 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Un bug remonté lors de la précédente enquète et qui perdure toujours, en ce qui me concerne sur 'et avec google...' mais il y en avait d'autre.
> 
> ...



Bonjour Romuald,

Ton e-mail est bien renseigné ?


----------



## Romuald (7 Juin 2014)

Je ne vois pas le rapport :mouais:, mais la réponse est oui


----------



## Toximityx (7 Juin 2014)

Quand tu parles de notifications, tu parles iOS ou sur les forums ?


----------



## Romuald (7 Juin 2014)

Je parle de notifications dans le tableau de bord (les 'nouvelles discussions suivies'). Rien ne remonte, comme si je n'étais pas abonné.
Je n'ai pas d'ibidule et n'utilise pas la notification par mail - d'où mon incompréhension à ton premier post :rose:


----------



## Toximityx (8 Juin 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> Je parle de notifications dans le tableau de bord (les 'nouvelles discussions suivies'). Rien ne remonte, comme si je n'étais pas abonné.
> Je n'ai pas d'ibidule et n'utilise pas la notification par mail - d'où mon incompréhension à ton premier post :rose:



Hum d'accord, nous étions partis sur la mauvaise piste.. Dans tes abonnements tu as bien les discussions ?


----------



## Romuald (8 Juin 2014)

Ben non, c'est même le sujet 
Je participe à un fil, je devrai m'y retrouver abonné automatiquement, sauf que non. Plus précisement j'y étais abonné et suite au bUrdel de la fin 2013 ça a sauté, c'est revenu pour la plupart mais pas pour celui-la (et pour quelques autres auxquels je me suis réabonné via le bouton qui va bien). Doit y avoir un flag pourri dans la base, qui dit d'un côté que je ne suis pas abonné, donc pas de notifs au TdB, et d'un autre côté que je le suis, donc inutile de m'abonner quand je participe. Et qui, double effet kisscool©, ne sait pas où j'en suis dans la lecture, donc m'envoie le plus loin possible !

Sinon, oui, mes autres discussions ne posent pas de problème.


----------



## Toximityx (8 Juin 2014)

Et cette discussion qui à sautée elle n'apparait pas dans ton TDB ?


----------



## Romuald (8 Juin 2014)

Non


----------



## aCLR (8 Juin 2014)

J'ai eu ce souci avec une discussion dans laquelle j'avais participé &#8212; donc abonnement automatique &#8212; puis je m'étais désabonné et ensuite j'avais de nouveau participé mais je ne voyais pas les nouveaux messages. J'ai dû me réabonner à cette discussion pour la voir revenir dans mon tableau de bord.


----------



## Toximityx (9 Juin 2014)

Bonsoir Romuald,

J'allais te mettre la proposition de aCLR, fonctionne t'elle ?


----------



## Romuald (10 Juin 2014)

Oui, sauf que c'est un contournement, pas une résolution d'incident. D'ailleurs je connaissais cette 'solution' et le signalais dès mon premier post  :


Romuald a dit:


> Je n'ai pas forcé l'abonnement pour vous permettre d'investiguer.



Sinon il y a toujours le mauvais positionnement, que je viens de subir sur un nouveau fil, mais ce n'est pas systématique.


----------



## r e m y (10 Juin 2014)

Chez moi, le mauvais positionnement dépend du navigateur utilisé.
Avec Firefox sur PC j'arrive comme Romuald tout en bas de page, alors qu'avec Safari sur mes Macs (que ce soit sous SnowLeopard ou MountainLion), j'arrive sur le premier message de la dernière page de la discussion

En tous cas, JAMAIS sur le bon message


----------



## Romuald (3 Juillet 2014)

Petit up, parce que le nombre de fils touchés va grandissant.


----------



## Romuald (25 Septembre 2014)

*Gros up*, parce que rien n'est fait, que ça empire et que ça devient vraiment gonflant.

Si vous n'y pouvez rien tant pis, mais dites-le au lieu de me (nous ?) laisser dans l'attente sacré nom !


----------



## Toximityx (25 Septembre 2014)

Je vais voir avec Cédric


----------



## Romuald (5 Décembre 2014)

ploum, ploum...

Une moule sur un pur,
Qui tricote du lin dur...


Yakékun ?

Non, passke bon, voyez, j'dis ça, j'dis rien...

Mais j'ai un peu l'impression de vous embeter plutôt qu'aut'chose avec mon problème. Oui, celui-la qu'il est toujours la et qu'il se propage aux nouveaux fils auxquels j'ai le malheur de vouloir participer.


----------



## flotow (5 Décembre 2014)

HEIN DE koi ???


----------



## Powerdom (6 Décembre 2014)

Aucun souci de ce type chez moi. Par contre toujours impossible de s'inscrire sur le site. 

Malheureusement macgé n'a aucune solution pour ce problème comme il n'en a aucune pour celui qui touche certain ici. :rose:


----------



## Oyoel (6 Décembre 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Aucun souci de ce type chez moi. Par contre toujours impossible de s'inscrire sur le site.
> 
> Malheureusement macgé n'a aucune solution pour ce problème comme il n'en a aucune pour celui qui touche certain ici. :rose:



Comment ça il est "impossible de s'inscrire sur le site" ? Pour le pépin du post principal, je vais voir avec les dev lundi.


----------



## Powerdom (6 Décembre 2014)

Oyoel a dit:


> Comment ça il est "impossible de s'inscrire sur le site" ?.



Tu viens de passer deux années dans le coma ???


http://forums.macg.co/bogues-et-dysfonctionnements/identification-macge-1244574.html


----------



## Oyoel (7 Décembre 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Tu viens de passer deux années dans le coma ???
> 
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/bogues-et-dysfonctionnements/identification-macge-1244574.html



Je ne travaillais pas pour MacG à l'époque ;-) je pensais que ton problème était juste une question de mot de passe ne voulant pas se réinitialiser. Je vois que tu n'arrives pas à te connecter car le mot de passe que tu avais pris à l'époque n'est pas reconnu. Tu peux me l'envoyer par mail ? je vais faire un test au boulot : sylvain(@)macg.pro


----------



## boninmi (7 Décembre 2014)

Oyoel a dit:


> je pensais que ton problème était juste une question de


Non concerné pour l'instant par le problème, puis-je faire amicalement remarquer qu'en filigrane dans les remarques des utilisateurs, c'est le fait que ce mode de réaction ne devrait pas avoir cours dans la résolution de problèmes ?


----------



## Oyoel (7 Décembre 2014)

boninmi a dit:


> Non concerné pour l'instant par le problème, puis-je faire amicalement remarquer qu'en filigrane dans les remarques des utilisateurs, c'est le fait que ce mode de réaction ne devrait pas avoir cours dans la résolution de problèmes ?



N'étant pas là depuis de nombreux mois, je ne peux pas non plus être au courant de tout  Je n'ai pas forcément l'historique des problèmes des membres, surtout ceux qui ont des centaines de messages.

(Ou alors je n'ai pas compris ce que tu voulais dire par "ce mode de réaction")


----------



## boninmi (7 Décembre 2014)

Oyoel a dit:


> N'étant pas là depuis de nombreux mois, je ne peux pas non plus être au courant de tout  Je n'ai pas forcément l'historique des problèmes des membres, surtout ceux qui ont des centaines de messages.
> 
> (Ou alors je n'ai pas compris ce que tu voulais dire par "ce mode de réaction")


Je suis tout à fait conscient de tout ça, et des difficultés de ton boulot, j'ai passé quelques années quasi dans le même bureau que quelques responsables système. Mais raison de plus (ne pas pouvoir être au courant de tout) de ne pas répondre "je pensais que c'était juste ..."  Il n'y a pas de petit problème, si on ne sait pas résoudre les petits problèmes, on ne sait pas boucher les grosses failles. J'ai sûrement l'air de faire la morale ou d'être un donneur de leçon, mais le sens de mon intervention était simplement de souligner que si on lit bien ce fil et les divers fils reliés, on y lit ça.


----------



## Oyoel (7 Décembre 2014)

boninmi a dit:


> Je suis tout à fait conscient de tout ça, et des difficultés de ton boulot, j'ai passé quelques années quasi dans le même bureau que quelques responsables système. Mais raison de plus (ne pas pouvoir être au courant de tout) de ne pas répondre "je pensais que c'était juste ..."  Il n'y a pas de petit problème, si on ne sait pas résoudre les petits problèmes, on ne sait pas boucher les grosses failles. J'ai sûrement l'air de faire la morale ou d'être un donneur de leçon, mais le sens de mon intervention était simplement de souligner que si on lit bien ce fil et les divers fils reliés, on y lit ça.



Je ne parlais pas à l'auteur principal, dans tous les cas, on s'éloigne beaucoup trop du sujet. Je ne crois pas que ce genre d'intervention soit vraiment utile ici puisque ça ne résout aucun problème. Merci


----------



## Romuald (13 Janvier 2015)

Bon.
Et sinon pour mon problème ? :sleep:


----------



## Oyoel (13 Janvier 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Bon.
> Et sinon pour mon problème ? :sleep:



Malheureusement non, je n'ai pas de solution... Des changements arrivent, patiente encore un peu


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Janvier 2015)

Ça ne fonctionne pas très bien en ce moment, les notifications sur le tableau de bord restent alors qu'elles devraient disparaître une fois lus le fils où je suis abonné. De plus elles ne sont plus actualisées. Et en page d'accueil, en bas je vois que je suis seul connecté au forum...


----------



## Powerdom (13 Janvier 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> je vois que je suis seul connecté au forum...



tu arrêtes de te vanter toi


----------

